# Thanksgiving



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to wish everyone a HAPPY and HEALTHY Thanksgiving
P.S. Don"t over do it on the Turkey and Fixings








Don and Family


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, Hoot! You too!

We're heading to the thriving metropolis of Grangeville, Idaho (about 100 miles south of here). Population 3,200 on a good day. My RV shed is down that way, so I'll be checking in on it in addition to eating some turkey. We ordered a Turducken from cajun country. It ought to be a new experience.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us too!!

Turducken???????

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, Turducken! I've never had it before, so it could be interesting. A turducken is a chicken stuffed inside a duck stuffed inside a turkey and has e different types of dressing.

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/poultry/turducken.html


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well you'll have to let us know how the Turducken was?
It sounds very interesting!
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Do they dredge it all in a flour and egg wash and deep fry it too? Anyway, hope everyone has a fine holiday. I dodged the overtime bullet for the first time in 5 years, and will actually have Thanksgiving off this year.

I guess I'm thankful for new guys......









Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Have a Safe & Happy Thanksgiving!

We are forcasted to have snow flurries Thanksgiving morning! YAHOO









If I can't camp because of the cold, at least it can be cold and snow.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I want to wish all a Happy Thanksgiving!!

I am especially thankful this year, cause after two months of unemployment, I was offered a very nice position yesterday! I rejoin the workforce bright and early monday morning.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! That takes a lot of pressure off and will make Christmas a lot more enjoyable. Good deal!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats Dougdog on the new position.

My family is going to traverse the snowy conditions (first snow of the season) and enjoy Thanksgiving Dinner at my folks house. It is a whole 2 miles away! The truck won't even get warmed up by the time we pull in the driveway.

I wish everyone a joyfull and memorable holiday.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Let us know how that Turducken is. Sounds pretty cool to me


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Given how quiet the Forum is Ill have to assume you are all enjoying a wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday.

Cheers to you and yours.









Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All the very best to you and your family.

Lots of good company, food and drink.

Thor sunny


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I want to wish all a Happy Thanksgiving!!
> 
> I am especially thankful this year, cause after two months of unemployment, I was offered a very nice position yesterday! I rejoin the workforce bright and early monday morning.
> [snapback]19352[/snapback]​


Excellent! Congratulations dougdogs!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, the turducken wasn't too bad at all. Actually, I really like it, but I doubt I will have it next year since I like good ole' fashioned dressy better and the dog-gone duck and chicken take too much room, so I didn't get my recommended annual dose of Thanksgiving dressing.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hope everyone had a great holiday. I know I ate too much~


----------

